# Zimbabwean Applicants: Passport returned when applying for PR?



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

A question for those who have applied for PR from Zimbabwe. Do you know if VFS/SA Embassy returns your passport when applying for PR or not? My sister wants to apply for PR but she might need to travel in the meantime as these things take a long time. Will this be an issue?


----------



## denushka (Apr 22, 2015)

VFS doesnt keep passports, only use it during submission , im not sure about embassies, maybe call them and find out?


----------



## Jaymartin (Nov 8, 2018)

Actually vfs In Zimbabwe takes your visa


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

Jaymartin said:


> Actually vfs In Zimbabwe takes your visa


you mean they take the PAssport?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

They only take your passport when applying for a VISA. but for a PRP i do not think they take you passport.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

And had anyone ever applied for CSV from Zimbabwe?


----------

